# Complaints Book??



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Should an online retailer have a complaints book and how would you even go about finding that?

I'm having issues with a retailer and basically I want to say I want my order or a refund otherwise I want to write in your complaints book.
to be honest I doubt they'd have one, is there anything I can do?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Should an online retailer have a complaints book and how would you even go about finding that?
> 
> I'm having issues with a retailer and basically I want to say I want my order or a refund otherwise I want to write in your complaints book.
> to be honest I doubt they'd have one, is there anything I can do?


my understanding is that all businesses must have one - though I see what you mean about how you'd go about using it with an online retailer 


maybe go to your local OMIC & ask their advice?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I assume this is a Spanish online retailer? My understanding is that you are covered by somewhat different regs but they haven't caught up here with the rest of Europe. As a complaints book would be unworkable with an online retailer you would need to find another route. If you paid via Visa etc that is an option open to you as they would refund you if they considered your complaint valid and then pursue the retailer for the money.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll keep them in mind if it escalates anymore.

Thing is I know the problem isn't exactly(kind of) the shop itself but the courier company, but seeing as my contract is with the shop and not the delivery guys I can only go through the store.
So I contact them and I get a string of what I'd consider rude replies basically saying it's not their problem which a) it is and b) should be settled with an "I'm sorry we'll sort this out".

All I want is my stuff or money back and everyone says asking for the book is the way to go but if they had an actual shopfront I'd not of bothered ordering online. Plus about 3 business' all selling the same thing just under different brand names operate from the same address which is either a bunk address or a 3rd floor apartment.

I should of known better to be honest, from now on I order from the UK or Germany.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

thrax said:


> I assume this is a Spanish online retailer? My understanding is that you are covered by somewhat different regs but they haven't caught up here with the rest of Europe. As a complaints book would be unworkable with an online retailer you would need to find another route. If you paid via Visa etc that is an option open to you as they would refund you if they considered your complaint valid and then pursue the retailer for the money.



Yes, as covered partly in my post above. It's supposed to be a Spanish retailer but an international distributor. 
Paid via MasterCard so I guess it would be the same thing.

I'm giving it another day for reason to set in before I take it further, plus it's 10 at night I'd rather be drinking.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I Googled it and supposedly you can request a complaints form from the online company to fill in and they should send it to you with in three days. Good luck with that one!!
You're supposed to keep a copy of all correspondence with the company too.

PS I'll join you in that drink!!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

If they haven't got one you should make a complaint, but then again it would be difficult.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I Googled it and supposedly you can request a complaints form from the online company to fill in and they should send it to you with in three days. Good luck with that one!!
> You're supposed to keep a copy of all correspondence with the company too.
> 
> PS I'll join you in that drink!!


Well at the very least it's would be worth a try if I have to, I wonder if it would be worth going through the head office or something if they even have one.
I just hope I don't have to.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Can I ask for the delivery companies book even though my contract is not with them?
Seems a bit harsh for them not being able to find my house.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe that as the online retailer employed the delivery company it is still the retailer's responsibility even if it was the delivery company at fault.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That would be my thinking too.


----------

